# Applet und JavaScript - Vertragen die sich?



## Gast (23. Feb 2005)

moin,
kann man über JavaScript Werte einlesen und diese dann einfach in einem Applet zB grafisch darstellen oder braucht man dazu dann zig <PARAM> Werte im Applet?

DANKE für ne Antwort schon mal.

Tschau und gute Nacht an alle


----------



## Sky (24. Feb 2005)

Ich hab's zwar selbst noch nicht genutzt, aber guck Dir doch mal dies hier an.


----------



## Gast (24. Feb 2005)

Danke für den Tip, funzt super.
Aber eine kleine Frage noch: Kann jeder PC ohne weiteres JavaScript? bzw läufts auch unter linux oder so?

tschau


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Feb 2005)

Kommt auf den Browser an. Das sollten aber alle können.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Feb 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber eine kleine Frage noch: Kann jeder PC ohne weiteres JavaScript? bzw läufts auch unter linux oder so?
> tschau



Nein, JS kann nicht jeder Browser darstellen. Es kommt drauf an was der Benutzer eingestellt hat. Viele haben JS ausgeschalten wg. den Popups. Desweiteren kommts dann auf die einzelnen Browser an und auf die Funktionen die du benutzt.


----------



## Spacerat (27. Feb 2005)

Die Komplett-Lösung in beide Richtungen heist LiveConnect (IE ab V5.01, Netscape schon immer (Erfinder), Mozilla Kompatible schon immer, Opera 7.x auf jeden Fall). Um Pakete mit Java -> Javascript Funktionalität zu erstellen benötigt man das Paket "netscape.jar" (Achtung! Nur Originale funktionieren korrekt. Es macht keinen Sinn, sich dieses Paket z.B aus dem "Opera.rar"-Archiv zu extrahieren).

Natürlich hat man bei der Entwicklung stets auf die JS-, ECMA- oder J-Script-Eigenheiten zu achten. Ein Nachteil von JavaScript ist es, das jeder Browser verschiedene Implementierungen hat.

cu Spacerat


----------

